# New Quick Entry System



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Its good to see young guys like you having a go. Im sure you can make something of it.

Maybe get your haircut finished off and relax a bit, you sound like you just took duromine for the first time lol.
Get someone to hold the camera so you have 2 hands free to show how it works.
What about the toe ratchet?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Good work dude. I think it's got potential. 

The only thing I would suggest is don't directly bag out the competition by putting in comments like the whole "cough flow cough" bit in the description of your vid. If it were to take off and you were looking for backers then you need to display maturity and the right attitude. Remember, you can't demand respect - you've got to command it. 

Keep it up mate, good luck.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry man, I've just been waiting over a year to make this video haha. I also have Asperger's syndrome, so I am a little "off." It could be used for the toe cap strap too if everything were re-dimensioned and some tweaks were made, but I didn't really work on that yet. I was more concerned with the ankle strap because it gets in the way the most.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

hardasacatshead said:


> Good work dude. I think it's got potential.
> 
> The only thing I would suggest is don't directly bag out the competition by putting in comments like the whole "cough flow cough" bit in the description of your vid. If it were to take off and you were looking for backers then you need to display maturity and the right attitude. Remember, you can't demand respect - you've got to command it.
> 
> Keep it up mate, good luck.


Righteous!

And thanks man! I changed the description because you have a great point. I just get carried away sometimes with how much I dislike some binding designs. Ha


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

quikboarder93 said:


> Sorry man, I've just been waiting over a year to make this video haha. I also have Asperger's syndrome, so I am a little "off."


Its understandable lol.
I wouldnt say you are "off", more like "on" :thumbsup:

Keep at it, testing, refining, listening to feedback, admiting when you are wrong etc and you will have a good chance.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

ETM said:


> Its understandable lol.
> I wouldnt say you are "off", more like "on" :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep at it, testing, refining, listening to feedback, admiting when you are wrong etc and you will have a good chance.


Thanks! Well, I certainly feel "off" in this world haha

I'm really glad that right off the start, you guys are giving me constructive criticism. This is a GOOD sign. 

As for testing, refining, etc... I think I've gone as far as I can go with prototyping on my own. I will be getting a CNC machined aluminum prototype soon to have a fully functioning (new) prototype equivalent to the plastic prints, but I'm to the point where the improvements I'm seeing involve tweaking where it mounts on the heelcup, which I can't necessarily do myself. Who knows though, someone could always see something I didn't.

No worries here about me admitting faults haha. I try to stay as humble as possible. Big egos are overrated and are limiting to the mind, which is meant to be an infinitely expandable tool.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Get a 3D printer! But seriously, definitely consider weight along with durability. If you can use a light composite, I think that would be preferable to steel or even alum, as long as you can retain strength and stiffness.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I had the same idea few years ago. Threw it out for multiple reasons. One of them being knowing of other patented quick buckles. I would love to read your patent application and what other patents were referenced in it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I like your idea and as said before glad to see a younger person taking some design, engineering and imagination to make a go and several prototypes. 
Kudo's there !!!! I like Flows that said I think your design has promise. I have no vested interest of the inside working of this sport. 

few questions: 

Are you making these to just replace the ladder strap on "all" bindings?
The hook strap, that is just a rapid prototype for testing right? As it seems quite bulky if the newer part is going to follow that design.
What material is the loop part going to be made of for strength. As that big loop just isn't aesthetically pleasing
Are you making this for the toe cap as well if not what real time or convenience saving is there since you still need to ratchet the toe?
Big concern for me is that black hook. How durable is that? If the hook is weak and breaks not good. If the hook wears out the base part where it hooks to is also a weak point I would believe.
I know it's very early but Price Point $50 kinda steep, $20 maybe not much profit .....

Again nice job and hope it works out. Very impressed with your attempts and willingness to put your passion into a working prototype. Just pointing out some of the issues I see not bashing your attempts !!!!
I would try them 
Good Luck !!!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would recommend looking at K2's Auto tech. If you could combine the item you made with the auto to strap it might work really well.obviously you would have to work with k2 in that case but if could lend thier quick entry bindings that little something extra to put them ahead of other methods


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*don't let the cat out of the bag....oops, too late*

ask yourself......will this satisfy a NEED or a WANT?....

if you know it will satisfy a NEED...then you may be onto something.
if you yourself would actually use it....you really may be onto something.
the key is making it practical, efficient and durable.
the big key is trying to keep it as quiet as possible while developing
because there are people with the wherewithal out there who will
take your idea,.....develop it themselves and market it.......lol

If you really believe your product is viable,...seek a patent attorney
and what you need to do to protect your idea.

that being said....with further developing you may just be onto something
there.

good luck!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

While this isn't the worst idea I've ever seen in snowboarding I do want to say I saw something similar to this on a demo rental binding about 10 years ago or more. 

You need to re-shoot that video. Get a tripod, get yourself presentable, and learn to breath. A haircut wouldn't hurt as no one wants to look at some hipster inspired emo over the eye haircut, but that's your personal style so whatever. 

There are a few flaws in this design that I can already see. Some you've mentioned others that you've over looked as you're too invested and close to this project. 

The lock to heel strap is one of them. That bolt right there is non flexing and a direct pressure point. I can tell the plastic you used will flex but that metal hoop and bolt won't. That is going to really suck when someone presses out over it or drives into it to flex the board. You need to find a way to have a hinge connection piece there, something similar to what is on the heel straps of the K2 Formulas or IPO's. 

The reason the ladder and ratchet system exists and is still in use is that you do get micro adjustment. Every click on that ladder is one more adjustment. Also if you're stripping out ladders you have your strap adjusted wrong and it's stripping due to the teeth slipping and not gripping, go readjust your bindings. Your system is designed to be 100% dialed in before you hit the slopes and that's that. If you set it up with your pant leg tucked in and it's not, it won't fit the same. Snow build up in the binding and it won't fit the same. Your boots break in, won't fit the same. See what I'm getting at here? You need to have the ability to micro adjust. Using one of those flip of screw tabs like Burton or Flux would be key in this. 

You mention that if it breaks finding a replacement part will be impossible. Go to the hardware store, find some of the most common nuts/bolts/screws. Make sure it's something that people can find in the base area at a repair shop. With Flow or Gnu I can find those parts at any repair shop at any resort I go to. The only thing I can't find is the cable which if that's broken you're probably dead or seriously fucked up. Maybe even a bit of a moron, but that's another story. 

You might be on to something in terms of innovation as we've used ladders and ratchets since the late 80's. The problem is you have some fundamental design flaws, you're not addressing certain needs of the rider, and your video is piss poor. My suggestion is to try cold calling/emailing a few of the big guys to see if you can talk to someone in their design department. I think using the guise of an engineering student looking for help on a school project might help. This will allow you to see what/how they do things and hopefully give you some more feedback to drive you in the right direction. I've seen a lot of crappy ideas over the years, this isn't one of them but it's still rudimentary and needs refinement, keep it up and you could create something that changes snowboarding.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Essentially the system you are using is used by ski boots. Basically along the lines of what BA was saying, you need to have a way to micro adjust. Ski boot buckles do this by spinning the buckle, plus they have options of where to latch onto. Your best option might just be copy the ski boot setup. Heck, buy a cheap ski boot, remove the buckles and try it out. This could actually be a fairly easy DIY for anyone.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

john doe said:


> I had the same idea few years ago. Threw it out for multiple reasons. One of them being knowing of other patented quick buckles. I would love to read your patent application and what other patents were referenced in it.


You can actually patent new uses/improvements on ideas, so as long as no one else is using it for a snowboard binding, the other patents do not really interfere.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Karpediem said:


> Essentially the system you are using is used by ski boots. Basically along the lines of what BA was saying, you need to have a way to micro adjust. Ski boot buckles do this by spinning the buckle, plus they have options of where to latch onto. Your best option might just be copy the ski boot setup. Heck, buy a cheap ski boot, remove the buckles and try it out. This could actually be a fairly easy DIY for anyone.


closer to this design from fulltilt boots... almost the same. except the lock. something to look into i suppose. 










As an outsider. i dont think there is enough benefit. the buckle time is only slightly quicker on the ankle strap (still gotta ratchet the toe).... at the cost of loss of micro adjustability, possible dead spots.

seeing that k2's autos didnt survive even though it was a good idea. that the super quick rear entry or traditional strap bindings are going to trump anything else. 
It needs to be exceedingly beneficial in today's world. a slight enhancement isnt worth peoples time it seems. 

Dont take this as a "foot on your head" to keep you down but encouragement to bring this above and beyond. its not there yet.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Get a 3D printer! But seriously, definitely consider weight along with durability. If you can use a light composite, I think that would be preferable to steel or even alum, as long as you can retain strength and stiffness.


3D printers are expensive and I have no investors (yet). I'm not concerned about lightweight as of now because I am going to be seeking a licensee this winter. I'm hoping I will get the chance to work with a snowboard company on refining and perfecting this, that way I'll have more resources.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

slyder said:


> I like your idea and as said before glad to see a younger person taking some design, engineering and imagination to make a go and several prototypes.
> Kudo's there !!!! I like Flows that said I think your design has promise. I have no vested interest of the inside working of this sport.
> 
> few questions:
> ...


1. This is actually more directed towards urban riding, where there is a ton of strapping in and unstrapping. However, if it turns into something more than that, then sweet deal.
2. Yes, that is just for testing haha. The black strap I hold in the video (over the pool table) will be closer to the final design. The bulky hook is well... bulky, heavy, stiff, and made from common parts at Lowe's.
3. Strap, plastic. Loop, aluminum.
4. As of now, I do not plan on making it for the toe cap myself. I'm actually hoping a company will get on this with me to do the final prototyping and develop a system for the toe cap strap. I kind of don't want to make it for the toe cap strap though because with the ratchet on it, you can keep the strap pushed forward and out of the way and just use the quick ankle strap if you want to do one-footed tricks then quickly strap back in.
5. The black hook actually doesn't need to be strong. 99% of the time, there is no force being applied to it. The latch functions perfectly fine without it because the tension holds it shut. That's just for reassurance, so it doesn't release if someone hits it on the lift, you hit it falling on a rail, etc..., so really, it just has to be strong enough to occasionally take an impact.
6. I'll figure out price point if I can't get a licensing deal. Probably $40 or so


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

shelbybeck said:


> ask yourself......will this satisfy a NEED or a WANT?....
> 
> if you know it will satisfy a NEED...then you may be onto something.
> if you yourself would actually use it....you really may be onto something.
> ...


It's something I used all last season and I actually refuse to put ratchets and ladders back on that binding. That's why I decided to start designing, get some plastic prints, and fill out/file my patent application haha. Nothing in snowboarding satisfies a need because the entire sport is not necessarily a "need." I'm getting CNC machined aluminum parts soon of the final prototype. The strap will still look a little bulky and cheap, but the latch will be solid at that point.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> While this isn't the worst idea I've ever seen in snowboarding I do want to say I saw something similar to this on a demo rental binding about 10 years ago or more.
> 
> You need to re-shoot that video. Get a tripod, get yourself presentable, and learn to breath. A haircut wouldn't hurt as no one wants to look at some hipster inspired emo over the eye haircut, but that's your personal style so whatever.
> 
> ...


I will be shooting more videos once I get the CNC machined aluminum prototype parts. I am also very aware that I need a haircut Lol I actually don't usually let my hair grow into my face this much. I just got really excited that it was finally patent pending because I'd been working on this project for over a year under the radar, so I made a quick video and posted it to spread my stoke! This video does definitely suck, but there will be more to come that will be put together much better.

The bulky bolt was just a temporary prototype for tested. It doesn't actually create pressure points even though it does not flex because it basically attached to a hinge, which allows it to move. However, it still won't be the final design. Everything you see in this video was financed on a part time job $11/hour tutoring alg-calculus at a local college.

For micro adjustments, I actually want to make both sides of the strap like the fixed side of the Nitro bindings. Super easy to adjust. You actually don't really need micro adjustments every time though, which is why Flows, Gnus, and rear entry work. Some people actually like the consistent pressure and feel of those bindings. My binding system is quicker to adjust than those though because you can keep your foot in the binding while adjusting, as opposed to having to take it out every time. I also (typically) don't strip out ladders anymore, but let's face it, many people do and snowboard companies have to cover this expense under warranty pretty often.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> closer to this design from fulltilt boots... almost the same. except the lock. something to look into i suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm that's interesting. I'd never seen that ski boot design before. It's very similar, but not quite the same.

K2 Autos can't open beer bottles. My design can. Haha
For mountain riding, it's only a slight enhancement, but for yard sessions or street riding (which is growing in popularity), this design provides a significant benefit. I haven't met one person who hasn't found the ratchet and ladder system at least slightly inconvenient when hitting one rail all day/night. That's kind of what I'm going for—a new binding system for street riding and East Coast resorts that only have like 2ft of vertical


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry, nope.

you're trying to take tech from 1989 and make a better modern binding.... ????? go look at old snowboard bindings, like from before you were born and you'll slap yourself of the forehead with a "DoH!" worthy of Homer.

this will:

make the binding heavier

make the binding release when you don't want it to much easier

make the binding less adjustable

solve a problem that simply does not exist

cost you alot of $ to figure out that no one wants this and literally every binding company knows all about that style of hinge and no one has used it for over a decade. 


people don't wear their bindings on the same setting all day. your feet swell, get sore, you ride different terrain with your straps different...

no.

the edge of every snowboard can open a bottle.... hell i used to do it with my teeth


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> sorry, nope.
> 
> you're trying to take tech from 1989 and make a better modern binding.... ????? go look at old snowboard bindings, like from before you were born and you'll slap yourself of the forehead with a "DoH!" worthy of Homer.
> 
> ...


No, I have never seen my tech before. I'm not taking anyone else' idea. The device is no larger than a ratchet, so the weight difference is unnoticeable. It won't unintentionally release because of that black piece shown on the plastic print. The binding will not be less adjustable if I had more resources than an $11/hour job, plastic prints, and Lowe's. It is a hassle to use ratchets and ladders for yard and street sessions.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

quikboarder93 said:


> No, I have never seen my tech before. I'm not taking anyone else' idea. The device is no larger than a ratchet, so the weight difference is unnoticeable. It won't unintentionally release because of that black piece shown on the plastic print. The binding will not be less adjustable if I had more resources than an $11/hour job, plastic prints, and Lowe's. It is a hassle to use ratchets and ladders for yard and street sessions.


well sounds like you've got it all figured out. hit me up when you get a yacht or whatever so we can go do teh hookers and blow :thumbsup:

you might find a use in it but i doubt the idea is marketable. just my opinion i guess. unfortunately i'm usually right.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just for the record, I don't drink either (in fact, I have never even been drunk), so I have no idea how much anyone would care that it opens bottles. I was just throwing that in there. As I mentioned earlier in this post, I have Asperger's/a form of autism, so norms, social interactions, and communication aren't natural for me.

If haters want to hate, they can go ahead. Just keep in mind, you'll be mocking someone with autism, and I do not think society will be with you on that at all.

I don't want a yacht, fancy car, or any of that nonsense. I can think of at least 100 other good uses for that kind of money.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

quikboarder93 said:


> Just for the record, I don't drink either (in fact, I have never even been drunk), so I have no idea how much anyone would care that it opens bottles. I was just throwing that in there. As I mentioned earlier in this post, I have Asperger's/a form of autism, so norms, social interactions, and communication aren't natural for me.
> 
> If haters want to hate, they can go ahead. Just keep in mind, you'll be making fun of someone with autism, and I do not think society will be with you on that at all.


whoa buddy relax - no one is making fun of you. i don't give a shit what kind of ADD you have.

i don't drink either and as a matter of fact i might acually be a sociopath if we're going off of some kind of clinical definitions.... 

its an idea. i happen to think it has been done before. its a function of binding straps from about 25 years ago. 

you've had alot of people giving you positive feedback - if you can't take negative feedback you shouldn't post shit on the internet. butthurt will get you nowhere.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> whoa buddy relax - no one is making fun of you. i don't give a shit what kind of ADD you have.
> 
> i don't drink either and as a matter of fact i might acually be a sociopath if we're going off of some kind of clinical definitions....
> 
> ...


It's not ADD, but OK. I just got the impression you were just being closed-minded and bashing, but if you're not, then that's cool. I'm good with that. Similar to Sheldon Cooper from Big Bang Theory, I just can't always figure out people's intentions or where they are with things. I misunderstand people all the time and vice versa. Now that that's settled though... 

If you could please send me pictures of this old binding design you are referring to, then I would love to see it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

*Nice*

Good work on this. It's good to see a kid actually doing something besides playing video games and/or sitting at their computer playing armchair quarterback.

Of all the dumb "inventions" we see every single year with snowboard bindings, this isn't one of those (In my humble opinion). 

Here's my advice - Don't waste your money on patents. This system already exists, and is currently on the market. The fact that it works so well, leads me to think we'll be seeing a lot more of it in the future. 

Make some sets, get them on snow, and see where it goes from there.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

ShredLife said:


>


Looks very similar, but harder to use and the part that wraps around is fixed. That actually looks closer to Gnu's system.

This is the kind of feedback and information I am looking for. I will keep this in mind. Thank you


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Good work on this. It's good to see a kid actually doing something besides playing video games and/or sitting at their computer playing armchair quarterback.
> 
> Of all the dumb "inventions" we see every single year with snowboard bindings, this isn't one of those (In my humble opinion).
> 
> ...


Thanks! Well, video games aren't as fun as challenging the mind and trying to take yourself to your full potential in my opinion. Ha

Yeah, I've seen those crazy "inventions." They all shared one common thing: over-complicating what doesn't need to be over-complicated. I decided to go the opposite route and try to simplify things. Not trying to say that my invention is awesome, next best thing, and all that, but that was my thought process.

I am already in the process of trying to get a hold of a fully functional CNC part. I'll be doing some filming/testing this season and I'll keep you guys posted! Resorts here won't be open for at least another 1.5 months though.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> sorry, nope.
> 
> you're trying to take tech from 1989 and make a better modern binding.... ????? go look at old snowboard bindings, like from before you were born and you'll slap yourself of the forehead with a "DoH!" worthy of Homer.


Wasnt there reverse camber boards back in the day too if im not mistaken? Seems like that old tech is doing pretty damn good these days. Maybe this can make a come back too, especially if it was marketed a ton. A lot of people would probably just buy these with cool marketing.


In my opinion you could be onto something but not sure if I would ever use them depending on a few things people have mentioned:
-Weight increase?
-Adjustability- on the other side of the strap you could maybe have a hand clamp that has adjustable ladders similar to a regular binding that you only have to set one time easily with your hands.
-Would they unstrap accidentally?
-They look really ugly

Still not sure if Id ever be interested personally depending on how much the design improved but I can definitely see the upside for hiking rails and street. Either way really impressive for you to do this, im curious.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

seant46 said:


> Wasnt there reverse camber boards back in the day too if im not mistaken? Seems like that old tech is doing pretty damn good these days. Maybe this can make a come back too, especially if it was marketed a ton.
> 
> 
> In my opinion you could be onto something but not sure if I would ever use them depending on a few things people have mentioned:
> ...


-Weight increase is minimal
-Adjustability- There would be hand clamps on both sides for adjusting tightness and centering the strap
-They would not release accidentally because of the black lock piece shown on the plastic print that prevents it from opening
-They look ugly because it's not fully developed yet. The final strap will not have that huge stupid looking loop. It will be closer to the loop on the black strap.

There is no tech similar to it either. Even the old binding tech that other guy posted is different from what i have.

Glad you are impressed! I've probably put over 200 hours into this project. By the way, the prototype without the locking device works too. The tension holds it shut. I used it all last season and it only has released on me 1 time after hitting it on a rail in my front yard.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

It just seems like if that latch get hits on something it would release although not too often but I think this is the main problem IMO. Hard to tell without feeling it out in person but like you said it did release one you one time. Maybe if the release latch wasnt sticking out so far to get caught on stuff but i realize its an early prototype. I have never had a good pair of regular bindings come undone that I can remember. My second biggest concern would be weight but I think that and and looks of it would get better once you develop it further.

Anyways yeah keep going with it I think its pretty cool what youre trying to do who knows maybe it will take off one day. Good luck!


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

seant46 said:


> It just seems like if that latch get hits on something it would release although not too often but I think this is the main problem IMO. Hard to tell without feeling it out in person but like you said it did release one you one time. Maybe if the release latch wasnt sticking out so far to get caught on stuff but i realize its an early prototype. I have never had a good pair of regular bindings come undone that I can remember. My second biggest concern would be weight but I think that and and looks of it would get better once you develop it further.
> 
> Anyways yeah keep going with it I think its pretty cool what youre trying to do who knows maybe it will take off one day. Good luck!


It would release without the piece that locks into the bottom of the base, but with that piece on the plastic prototype, it will not release unintentionally. I'll do another video with more detail once I get the CNC machined parts to explain what I mean. I am shortening the lever extension and if a snowboard binding company wanted to use it, then they could mount it higher to prevent it from hitting rails and other objects, but I'm not altering my heelcups at the risk of ruining my bindings. Haha

Thanks for your input! Really appreciate it.


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

I think its a pretty good start too, and definitely more interesting than many other attempts to bring the next-best-thing into snowboarding.
Burton has a simple lock-down lever on their Bootlegger Restricted toecap for this year, and yes similar things have been done in the past, and yes easy micro-adjustment should be solved, but I like how you are looking at this.
Keep it up and this might go somewhere!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

quikboarder93 said:


> No worries here about me admitting faults haha. I try to stay as humble as possible. *Big egos are overrated and are limiting to the mind, which is meant to be an infinitely expandable tool.*


Awesome work man. Keep it up. I'm sure you could get in with some company to produce that.

Also, the above quote is pretty rad.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

quikboarder93 said:


> Just for the record, I don't drink either (in fact, I have never even been drunk), so I have no idea how much anyone would care that it opens bottles. I was just throwing that in there. As I mentioned earlier in this post, I have Asperger's/a form of autism, so norms, social interactions, and communication aren't natural for me.
> 
> If haters want to hate, they can go ahead. Just keep in mind, you'll be mocking someone with autism, and I do not think society will be with you on that at all.
> 
> I don't want a yacht, fancy car, or any of that nonsense. I can think of at least 100 other good uses for that kind of money.


WORD!:eusa_clap:


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

solucien said:


> I think its a pretty good start too, and definitely more interesting than many other attempts to bring the next-best-thing into snowboarding.
> Burton has a simple lock-down lever on their Bootlegger Restricted toecap for this year, and yes similar things have been done in the past, and yes easy micro-adjustment should be solved, but I like how you are looking at this.
> Keep it up and this might go somewhere!


Yeah, someone actually just showed me that. Looks pretty sick! Not a big fan of Burton though...


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Awesome work man. Keep it up. I'm sure you could get in with some company to produce that.
> 
> Also, the above quote is pretty rad.


That's what I'm hoping for! I think these CNC parts will really allow the design to show through. Then, hopefully, I can get a company sold on it.

And thanks. I'm glad someone appreciates some of my little philosophies on life. Haha


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I would probably never try it because I don't see how it's really that much faster. Ratchets are fast enough and currently seem better for adjustments as people have mentioned.

However, where you might be able to market it would be in kids' bindings. First, they tend not to have a toe strap anyways and secondly they tend to have a real need to keep things simple, as your design does. Several times I helped youngsters who were struggling with their bindings. This might be a really good niche for you to pursue.

Congrats on having a the balls to go at something like this. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

trapper said:


> I would probably never try it because I don't see how it's really that much faster. Ratchets are fast enough and currently seem better for adjustments as people have mentioned.
> 
> However, where you might be able to market it would be in kids' bindings. First, they tend not to have a toe strap anyways and secondly they tend to have a real need to keep things simple, as your design does. Several times I helped youngsters who were struggling with their bindings. This might be a really good niche for you to pursue.
> 
> Congrats on having a the balls to go at something like this. I hope it works out for you.


It's faster because:
-It's super easy to line up. Literally just slap it on and push down
-All the leverage is utilized at once vs. in increments
-Everything is on one side, so you can't step on ladders
-It wraps the strap around the boot, rather than pushing against friction. This also leaves less wear and tear on your straps and boots

I'd be interested to get people's opinions after they were to try it. I'm mostly doing this for a street binding, adults who are switching to skiing for convenience, and I guess kids now! Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh I get that it's faster, but I'm just saying that it's not enough of a perceived difference to matter much to me; hell Flows are probably faster yet but are still not enough to convince me away from ratchets. I was merely suggesting that it might fill a better need with kids bindings, rather than providing a mere convenience for older riders. Just my two cents, anyways.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Isn't this just basically the same way the old original Sims bindings worked in the 80s?


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Isn't this just basically the same way the old original Sims bindings worked in the 80s?


I would have to see it up close, but from the looks of it, it doesn't look like it.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

I understand some of you are worried about unintentional release, but here are some pictures to show how it stays shut in all conditions:



















Notice the black piece that slides under the notch in the base. 99.9% of the time, the tension holds the latch/binding shut. The locking piece is only there for: 
-Safety on lift rides
-In case you hit it on something
-If you want to tweak out a one-footed nose grab like crazy
-Liability
-If you want to secure your highbacks in the folded down position

I also realize some of you are worried about that large, bulky loop and the aesthetics. Here is a picture to give you (more of) an idea of what it will look like on a binding










Yes, I plan to do something about the excessive overhang.
No, screws that require screwdrivers is not the optimal way to adjust something. I am aware of that, and I plan to do something about that as well.
Yes, the loop is also sitting crooked. That is because 1. there is no tension being applied to center it and 2. I bent that loop into shape using a 3/16" metal rod I found at Lowe's, so it's certainly not perfect.


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

If i were buying it, I would be more likely to buy it if it was made out of aluminum instead of plastic and a little smaller. But as a prototype it looks prety good.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

mr_____awesome said:


> If i were buying it, I would be more likely to buy it if it was made out of aluminum instead of plastic and a little smaller. But as a prototype it looks prety good.


Well you're in luck, because it will be made out of metal and it will also be a little smaller! I am getting CNC machined aluminum parts soon. 
That picture is strictly for giving an idea of what looks like on the binding, but that is, in no way, a fully functioning prototype due to the durability of parts made through the utilization of plastic printing.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

quikboarder93 said:


> You can actually patent new uses/improvements on ideas, so as long as no one else is using it for a snowboard binding, the other patents do not really interfere.


I'm not so sure about that. Just saw an episode of Dragon's Den where an inventor tried to patent a new screwdriver bit that combined a Robertson (Square head) with a flat bit, but it was just a modification to an existing patent so the patent office wouldn't give it to him. 
Maybe try to get on Dragon's Den while were on the subject.

In your vid you mention who ever loosens their binding on the lift or something along those lines. Well I do, I like to tighten them up for certain situations and it's a relief to loosen them up for the lift.
Stepping on my ladders has no consequences either, the plastic they use now can withstand a step at cold temperatures. Plus if they do break it's super easy to find a replacement. But I seriously have not broke one since 1999.

*Edit, just noticed you from the states and probably have no idea what Dragons Den or a Robertson is. Dragon's Den is a show where inventors try to get rich pricks to give them money for a percentage of their business more or less.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

freshy said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Just saw an episode of Dragon's Den where an inventor tried to patent a new screwdriver bit that combined a Robertson (Square head) with a flat bit, but it was just a modification to an existing patent so the patent office wouldn't give it to him.
> Maybe try to get on Dragon's Den while were on the subject.
> 
> In your vid you mention who ever loosens their binding on the lift or something along those lines. Well I do, I like to tighten them up for certain situations and it's a relief to loosen them up for the lift.
> ...


Sounds similar to Shark Tank. Well, I spent hours looking through patents for something similar to my design, but couldn't find anything. If there was something I missed, then that would really suck, but I honestly could not find anything that looked similar. I plan to go the kickstarter route if I cannot find a licensee or a company to work with me on this within the next few months.

I was more referring to the annoyance of stepping on ladders than actually breaking them. They also strip if they're not adjusted properly, but that's another topic. 

I'm not saying this binding is for everyone, but for street snowboarding, hiking park features, yard sessions, and guys who like doing one-footed tricks, it could be very beneficial. I actually had a feeling that some guys from bigger mountains might not want it, and that's OK. I will say that the final design I have in mind will be very easy to adjust though. Flip it up, adjust it, flip it back down. 
Check out the little clamps on the fixed side of Nitro bindings. That's the type of adjustment I had in mind for both sides of the binding strap.


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm impressed. If you do a kickstarter to get a 3D printer, patent lawyer and whatever else you need to get going I'll throw in.

Either way keep it up man. This sort of experience (and attitude) will take you places.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

modusoperandi said:


> I'm impressed. If you do a kickstarter to get a 3D printer, patent lawyer and whatever else you need to get going I'll throw in.
> 
> Either way keep it up man. This sort of experience (and attitude) will take you places.


Thanks, man. I really appreciate it! Yeah, if anything, this has definitely been an incredible learning experience! Can't put a price on everything I've learned by doing this. CAD designing, learning about patents, researching 3D printing, expanding my capabilities to recognize and utilize resources... all very useful.


----------



## Jrham (Dec 31, 2012)

Regardless of what everyone says, if you enjoy what you're doing keep at it! Don't focus on making millions (which you don't seem to) because if you enjoy what you're doing that will be worth a million. 

BTW I've been a lurker on this site for a while and never felt a need to post but your creativity and determination is an inspiration.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Jrham said:


> Regardless of what everyone says, if you enjoy what you're doing keep at it! Don't focus on making millions (which you don't seem to) because if you enjoy what you're doing that will be worth a million.
> 
> BTW I've been a lurker on this site for a while and never felt a need to post but your creativity and determination is an inspiration.


I enjoy it very much. I couldn't stop if I tried. Haha

Yeah, I've never been one to focus on money. Money only exists if more than one person believes it exists (stole that from somewhere, not sure where). The goal of this project was to create something that I, as well as other snowboarders, could get stoked on and enjoy. If it "makes millions", then cool, that's why I protected the idea with patent pending, but that's not what is driving me. What's driving me is my dream to work in the snowboard industry and give back to the sport that has been a huge part of my life for the past 12 years.

I actually made a post on facebook the other night that sums up my views on money and society pretty well (if you're interested):

"On the largest scale of things, life is meaningless. There is no purpose to anything we do, say, create, or destroy. Businesses, jobs, and the entire structure of our society were just created to try and create purpose in a world that has none, so don't get too caught up in the system. It is empty. Live for love, or live for nothing."

I'm glad to hear you find this project inspiring!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Did you happen to find this. Patent US3363288 - Boot buckle - Google Patents It is basically identical to your design except that it is on a ski boot instead of a binding. I know the patent office has been pretty shitty the last few decades so maybe your will get past. Oddly I found this while trying to find the patent on Roces memory buckle for inline skates.

As I said that was one of my main reasons for never pursuing the design. One other was a matter of leverage and pull distance. The vast majority of people that board use their bindings' ankle strap to compensate for poor fitting boots. This is a big part of why so many people hate Flows. The amount of racheting most people do would be outside of the range of any latch system of a reasonable size.

Don't think I'm trying to discourage you. It's obvious you have the right mentality to be pursuing designing and making things. As one maker to another, keep at it. I've built some awesome stuff and some not so awesome stuff. Looking back it was all worth it.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

john doe said:


> Did you happen to find this. Patent US3363288 - Boot buckle - Google Patents It is basically identical to your design except that it is on a ski boot instead of a binding. I know the patent office has been pretty shitty the last few decades so maybe your will get past. Oddly I found this while trying to find the patent on Roces memory buckle for inline skates.
> 
> As I said that was one of my main reasons for never pursuing the design. One other was a matter of leverage and pull distance. The vast majority of people that board use their bindings' ankle strap to compensate for poor fitting boots. This is a big part of why so many people hate Flows. The amount of racheting most people do would be outside of the range of any latch system of a reasonable size.
> 
> Don't think I'm trying to discourage you. It's obvious you have the right mentality to be pursuing designing and making things. As one maker to another, keep at it. I've built some awesome stuff and some not so awesome stuff. Looking back it was all worth it.


I did not happen to find that one. Definitely the same concept, but I still think my design is different enough due to the locking device that hooks under the notch, the straight sections in the loop, how it mounts, and some of the other components. I wish I could show you the provisional patent application that has all the details, but I'm not going to make the patent application public because it's possible that someone could hire some prick of a lawyer to start picking through it and find loopholes for stealing my idea. Chances of that happening? Very low. Not worth the risk though.

I really appreciate it though. Thanks for taking the time to find that and post the link on here for me to look at it. It would be cool to see some of the awesome stuff you've made too.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Pretty cool that a kid would put this much time, effort and money into this kind of project. I wish you good luck with it and remember most inventors who have had success have a 100/1 failure to success rate. Keep at it.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

2hipp4u said:


> Pretty cool that a kid would put this much time, effort and money into this kind of project. I wish you good luck with it and remember most inventors who have had success have a 100/1 failure to success rate. Keep at it.


Thanks, man. I appreciate you leaving a post and sharing your thoughts!

Well, the way I think of it... As long as I'm finding the resources to do what I love doing, then I consider myself successful. I think it just depends on what you define as a success or failure.


----------

